# Brother vs. Brother Updated post



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Sorry guys for the first one I was tired and felt that I needed to get it done fast, so with that lets begin.


The squad of mad men walked through the icy plain of Elevoc, Karnak was in front of the group as if he was looking out for something. Volos is beside Ashran; the organizer of this chaos, Maul was trailing behind.

Ashran explained the plan, "We are walking to the great city of Stepanov, a place of culture, amazing scenery and corpses as far as the eye can see. Once we are there we will assist our men in killing off the loyalists and taking the city."

Ashran checked his equipment and weapons, making sure that they were still all there. "Until then men, keep an eye out and make sure none sneak up behind us." Ashran looked at Maul through his mask making sure he was at the ready .


----------



## Gorechild (Nov 29, 2009)

The wind whipped across the frozen tundra kicking up dirt and snow howling as it stings the skin. Maul pulled his shemagh tighter around his face to stave off the razor like cold, eyes like a hawk scanning the horizon.

_"We are walking to the great city of Stepanov, a place of culture, amazing scenery and corpses as far as the eye can see. Once we are there we will assist our men in killing off the loyalists and taking the city."
_

Looking past the others Stepanov was now in sight. The frozen city letting out faint crackling shots and thunderous booms it was a sign of what was to come.

_"Until then men, keep an eye out and make sure none sneak up behind us."_

Heeding Ashran's words he slammed the pump back on his shotgun and holstered it on his back, always keep one in the chamber. Maul ran through the rest of his gear preparing himself for what he felt was about to happen. He cracked and stretched his ringed fingers, they always itched before a fight. Whatever it was it was coming. Maul had that crawling paranoid feeling that they were being watched.


----------

